# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  يه سوال از معادله :دي

## isolotus

دوستان سلام
ميشه لطف كنين و اين معادلرو حل كنين  :Yahoo (4):  من تا نصفه ميرم نميشه ديگ . ممنون  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام




معادله ی درجه دوم اولی که جواب حقیقی نداره
معادله ی درجه دوم دومی رو حل کن جوابها میشه جواب معادله

----------

